# Corliss steam engine plans



## atwatterkent

I would like to build a replica of the Corliss engine that Pullman used to power the Pullman Car Works in Chicago. He disassembled and transported it to Chicago from the New York Worlds Fair in the 1890's. All that is left is a weed overgrown concrete pad. Many photos are available but I can't seem to find a set of prints.
Thank you, Bob


----------



## Tin Falcon

Not plans but possibly helpful. Where do you live IIRC there is a full sized runing engine as well as a model a couple of hours drive from me. 


http://www.archive.org/details/corlissengine03hertgoog

http://www.archive.org/details/handbookofcorlis00shilrich

http://www.wkinsler.com/technology/corliss/figures/index.html
Tin


----------



## bearcar1

Coles Power Models has the drawings as well as the casting sets for this engine. You might give them a call. I don't have the number or web site address handy at the moment, but a quick google search will get you what you need.

BC1
Jim


----------



## Tin Falcon

Coles' Power Models, Inc
P.O. Box 623

Warren, TX 77664



Voice: (409) 547-3400

FAX: (409) 547-3444
For more information or Catalog #26
E-mail us at [email protected]

price list here
http://www.colespowermodels.com/PricelistV2.pdf


tin


----------



## JimHs

Also Live Steam magazine ran a construction series from Jan/Feb 1994 through May/June 1996. This was based on the Coles plans and castings.


----------



## Quickj

The plans and kit that Coles has for sale, as well as the Live Steam Article and the other links provided in response to the original post do not answer Bobs Original question. He is looking to build a replica of a very specific Corliss engine. It is actually the one that was the center piece of the centennial exposition in Philidelphia in 1876. It is a massive vertical 2 cylinder Corliss with walking beams.

Live Steam magazine did a story on this engine in the May 1976 issue.

Pictures of the engine can be found on the Pullman site at;

http://www.pullman-museum.org/cgi-bin/pvm/newGetSubjects.pl?subject=Corliss Engine


I have never seen anybody offering the castings for a reproduction of this engine, nor any plans for the engine itself so it could be made from Bar Stock.

Here is a pciture of the engine that Bob is trying to replicate:


----------



## bearcar1

You are correct QJ, my bad. Sorry Bob. :hDe:

BC1
Jim


----------



## Tin Falcon

According to bulletin no 173 US national museum catalog of the mechanical collection page 80, A full set of the prints for that engine was donated to the museum U.S.N.M. No.  31052 consisting of 21 30 x 42 blueprints.
A little info here
http://www.150.si.edu/chap4/engine.htm 
Tin


----------



## atwatterkent

I heard from someone the other day that saw this thread and asked if I was still interested in plans. He said he had a set. I responded that I did but haven't heard back yet. In the mean time, I ordered a book that has at least some photos of the engine. I still hope to get started with the build this spring. Thanks to everyone for the information. I'll update when I know more.
Bob


----------



## RCW

Give us an update if convenient.

Thanks!

Bob


----------



## GWRdriver

This will be a great project, so by all means update us.  What scale do you plan to build in?


----------



## pettitchris2014

i have in my possesion a complete 13 page set drawn in 1946 for a corliss steam engine these are 30x42 blueprints good condition can still be used to recreate the engine my email is [email protected] if this is something you are interested in let me know


----------



## Swift752

Would love to find decent plans for a Corliss engine of any type.  Thanks.  Swift752


----------



## RonGinger

A decent corliss type engine was developed by a reader on the ModelEngineMaker.com site. It is free to download. It is all bar stock, no castings, and is not an exact scale model but sure looks a lot like a corliss type.


----------



## vcutajar

This is one of the versions Ron is referring to.






Vince


----------



## RonGinger

And a damn fine example it is! very nice work.


----------

